# Woodcarving Entrepreneur seeking designs



## BellaYpol (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello, everyone! I have a small furniture business. Most of my products are focusing inside the home like dining sets and dividers. We made it after our inspiration the www.joineryplans.com. This time I want some customize woodcarving design. Do you have some idea?


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's a web site that has lots of designs for chip carving and relief carving: 
https://www.lsirish.com


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Pardon my cynicism, but I suspect that the purpose of the OP was to post their URL without looking too much like spam. The plans aren't free.


----------



## BellaYpol (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you so much ClaudeF. I had visited what you had referred to me. I was amazed.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

RichTaylor:
Many of her plans/patterns are for sale, but she also has a substantial number that are free.

Claude


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I didn't see any free ones, Claude. Post a link if I'm missing something. I'm not suggesting that they aren't excellent plans, and for some woodworkers possibly worth the $50 lifetime membership. I was merely letting the cynic in me point out that it was a sly way to include a link to a for-profit site.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Claude is talking about https://www.lsirish.com and Rich is talking about www.joineryplans.com (which looks like a repackaged Ted's site to me).


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I see the confusion. Claude, I was referring to the URL in the OP, not your link. I said that in my post.

Thanks for clearing that up, Jeremy.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Ahhh! Sorry, RichTaylor - I misunderstood your post.

Jeremy: thanks for clearing it up.

Claude


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Cleverly disguised spam is what this thread is all about. I agree with RichTaylor's first post.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

I took a look at the OP website. Typical scam website full of self praise without much useful content. I agree with the assesment on what this thread is and would suggest to remove it.


----------

